# Im back after 6 years



## Macki89 (May 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, Havent been on this site since i recoverd 6 years ago. And when i was here i thought that when people stoped posting. They have ended their lifes.. But they just go on with their lifes and start living again. Just like i Did. I Havent had a singel symptom since 6 years ago. And living Life just as good as before i got DP and DR. I got it from alot of emotinal stress and loss in the family. My partner at the time was really mean to me. And really broke me down. So i started with ssri and left him, and moved on with my life. And stoped coming to this forum. And thats How i got better. By leaving him.. and stoped focusing on my dp and dr, its the Only way to get better. To figure out What made you feel bad in the first place, mine was my bad relationship.

Hope everyone stays safe and strong. It Will get better and you Will too! I promise

You Can read my old posts and See my symptoms and worries.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

We cannot see your old posts, and how long did you have it for? And nice to hear of course stay living!!


----------



## Macki89 (May 19, 2014)

Maybe search for my name in the forums? I think i had it for like a Year, i dont remember, It just got better and better so i dont recall How long It was for


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Which ssri you had?


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

And what was your dose?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Saibon said:


> Which ssri you had?


In general SSRIs have the same pharmaceutical mechanism of working on the same receptors. The difference between them is in the half-life of the drug. In general SSRI or other antidepressants as mono therapy is not found effective on core depersonalization symptoms. In general 50% of findings in medical publications can not be replicated by others in trail in all medicine. Likely the same with all posts on this forum, -more likely less than 50% becuase there are so many placebo related posts where it in reality fails to work . SSRIs have been tried by many thousands with depersonalization for 3.decades and they are not something many have had a response to. If something worked in at least 50% we would fast see it replicated in a accelerating more and more people who tried it because of more and more people fell it is beneficial.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Its true. I've had it for 10 years, but once it really started to go away it was almost like it never happened to begin with.


----------

